# Yet another example of a great Pit Bull!



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/pit-bull-saves-family-house-fire-203701058.html

Made me smile that this made the news about a Pit Bull. Baby may be its name but "Hero" will be its nickname from now on to its family!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think these "hero" dogs and cats that awaken their owners when there is a fire are probably doing nothing more then saying "Get off your ass and get the ******* door open so I can get the hell out of here. 
Makes for good Hallmark reading though. ;-)


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

But this one went back in to get the other dogs out. 
If they were like my Bandit, they can open the door and get out themselfs. I only pray that if my house ever catches fire he wakes me before he leaves...lol


Bob Scott said:


> I think these "hero" dogs and cats that awaken their owners when there is a fire are probably doing nothing more then saying "Get off your ass and get the ******* door open so I can get the hell out of here.
> Makes for good Hallmark reading though. ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My two are outside 24/7 so the best I can hope for is they will toss a rock or two at the window in order to warn me.


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

LOL... or jump through the window and get to you.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Kotary said:


> LOL... or jump through the window and get to you.



Inside the house is my territory to cover. :twisted:


----------

